# Estate Pipes To Look For



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I am currently looking at estate pipes on ebay. What brands are best for estate pipes? I am not very educated on what brands are best, besides dunhill, davidoff, petersons, savinelli, and stuff like that. What other brands should i look for.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ben Wade, Hardcastle, Parker


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

ComicalFerret said:


> I am currently looking at estate pipes on ebay. What brands are best for estate pipes? I am not very educated on what brands are best, besides dunhill, davidoff, petersons, savinelli, and stuff like that. What other brands should i look for.


Well, it depends on your tastes. I like classic, traditional shapes, so for instance I look at a lot of older British brands like Comoy's, BBB, GBD, Loewe, etc. But unless you know the ins and outs of dating those pipes you could be getting a modern (i.e. not as good) version of one of those storied old brands. Then again, the bidding will often tell you if it is of an era you're looking for. Ebay can yield hidden gems, but it is a risky game. Really, I think ebay is best if you're trying to find an old pipe that will need some refurbishing work that otherwise would be prohibitively expensive to you. For instance, I got a 1926 BBB bulldog off of ebay a few years ago. It needed some help, but George Dibos at precisionpiperepair.com did wonders with it. Had I purchased it off somewhere else I'd have paid twice the auction price and refurbishing costs combined.

There are bargains to be had, though, at reputable estate pipe dealers. Try pulversbriar.com and smokingpipes.com for safer buys.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> Well, it depends on your tastes. I like classic, traditional shapes, so for instance I look at a lot of older British brands like Comoy's, BBB, GBD, Loewe, etc. But unless you know the ins and outs of dating those pipes you could be getting a modern (i.e. not as good) version of one of those storied old brands. Then again, the bidding will often tell you if it is of an era you're looking for. Ebay can yield hidden gems, but it is a risky game. Really, I think ebay is best if you're trying to find an old pipe that will need some refurbishing work that otherwise would be prohibitively expensive to you. For instance, I got a 1926 BBB bulldog off of ebay a few years ago. It needed some help, but George Dibos at precisionpiperepair.com did wonders with it. Had I purchased it off somewhere else I'd have paid twice the auction price and refurbishing costs combined.
> 
> There are bargains to be had, though, at reputable estate pipe dealers. Try pulversbriar.com and smokingpipes.com for safer buys.


i like bents, bulldogs, and most of all, anything that smokes good! but not oom pauls, dont like them


----------

